# Open All Hours



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mr Alsawadi, sorry for the spelling if I'm incorrect, are you really on line on Expat forum at that hour in Dubai, I think when I get home we will have to have a post and thread reply contest


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Mr Alsawadi, sorry for the spelling if I'm incorrect, are you really on line on Expat forum at that hour in Dubai, I think when I get home we will have to have a post and thread reply contest


yes macca i'm


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think from following your threads and no one could keep up with all of them you trully are very dedicated and a real asset to the forum how do you do all that research


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Some night I can’t sleep, and some night I get in the middle of the my sleep. I will be almost 2years in this situation since I lost one. I have may reason, what is your reason staying late


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I'm in Australia at the moment on holidays visiting family one of my sons got married last Saturday and I've been minding the grandkids, first night I didn't go to bed, but for the next 3 nights I haven't slept so well for 6 months. But I think its just adjusting to the new lifestyle. I need a job I always sleep better after a day well spent. From the threads I gather there is a lot of people indebted to you and waiting to meet you, me included. Can't wait for the first expat forum get together for the new year. I'll be back in town 8th January. Can't wait to finally meet Big Dave and family, and others on the forum and this will be the push I need to get me there


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Well I'm in Australia at the moment on holidays visiting family one of my sons got married last Saturday and I've been minding the grandkids, first night I didn't go to bed, but for the next 3 nights I haven't slept so well for 6 months. But I think its just adjusting to the new lifestyle. I need a job I always sleep better after a day well spent. From the threads I gather there is a lot of people indebted to you and waiting to meet you, me included. Can't wait for the first expat forum get together for the new year. I'll be back in town 8th January. Can't wait to finally meet Big Dave and family, and others on the forum and this will be the push I need to get me there




Congratulations in your sons married, sometime we can adjust quick and sometime is longer but it will happen. Some people they don’t need long introduction to know them and want to meet them. It like when you say haven, you don’t need to explain more. Me too can’t wait to meet you and Big Dave and other


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

We haven't got the internet on in Dubai. We were waiting 2 months on etisalat to connect the internet when I left on holidays. So I'm getting my fill of internet use while on holidays.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> We haven't got the internet on in Dubai. We were waiting 2 months on etisalat to connect the internet when I left on holidays. So I'm getting my fill of internet use while on holidays.


You don’t have to wait for etisalat. Now you can use usb modem fast and you can take it with you anywhere.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh can you fill me in on that but any time between now and 7 January if you need some sleep its 9:30am here and I have all day. Do I have to buy the usb modem there or can I pick it up here in Australia


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

This USB Modem connects your laptop or personal computer to a high-speed wireless connection; ideal for you whenever you work on the move, or in areas that are not covered by fixed Internet lines. Even better, it uses the USB port: the easiest way to connect a device.
I don’t know if the usb from Australia will do or not.. I will ask for you.
Just brief 

You can get the sim card like the one for the Mobil. You have to 2 choice to used. You can used for call and internet or just internet. Also you can have as gsm or repaid.
You have 2 type of modem one is usb, which will connect just one computer see the pic 1
Other type is router is for your home if you have more than one computer. Router Allowing Up to 32 People to Browse the Net from One SIM Card it will connect any computer wireless and also mobil phone. 
You can get more info 
3.5G USB Modem

good night..


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Now I'm indebted, thank you so much, your a gem


----------

